# LitLift contest prep journal



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

I am doing a show on the 24th of May, that is about 10 weeks out at the moment

Starting weight is 102.7 kg, going to be about the same in the competition, maybe kg or a few less than that.

DIET

M1: 100g cream of rice, 25g whey iso, 2 eggs, cup of coffee

M2: 60g brown rice, 200g white fish

M3: 100g white rice, 200g chicken breast

M4: as m2

M5: 30g brown rice, 250g beef

M6: 200g fat free cottage cheese, 1/3 scoop beef hydrolysate

5-6l water

Nothing else comes into my mouth

I might will include cheat/refeed meal on Sat night when I will start aeeing all veins on my abs

TRAINING

Very basic and simple split:

Chest/Delts/Triceps

Quads/Hams/Calves

Back/Biceps/Rear delts

OFF

Repeat

Abs are trained ed 1 exercise 4 sets 15-30 reps

CARDIO

Start with 5 45 minute sessions fasted a week, then will be adding another 45 minute session at night when the progress stops.

SUPPLEMENTS

Start with basic:

600mg test cyp

300mg tren e

After 4 weeks switch to:

300mg test prop

300mg tren ace

300mg masteron

300mg winstrol

I am taking this prep very seriouslly and going to be my best no matter what. Have only 10 weeks to do this, 10 weeks of pain and suffering if it will be needed to get in shape I have in my mind.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck with this mate, any starting pics at all?

What show is it you're doing?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck, your back looks mental! is it south east by anychance?

as Chelsea said, any starting pics??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome, cant wait to see it!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

In.. 

5-6ltr water before bed, or throughout the day?


----------

